# Florida 2011 the second trip this year!



## Fischmäulchen (13. Oktober 2011)

So, nun haben wir uns wieder für Florida entschieden und machen Miami und Umgebung unsicher. Morgen geht´s los!

Ob es Fishingnews geben wird weis ich noch nicht, mal sehen was unsere Freunde vor Ort geplant haben. Ich denke, dass auch Tipps zu Attractions, Shopping usw. interessant sein könnten.

See you :vik:


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

Na dann viel Spaß und viel Erfolg euch beiden!


----------



## guifri (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

Do you know about Kite Fishing?

Robert hat wieder einmal zugeschlagen und sich das gesamte Equipment für das Kite Fishing zugelegt! #6

Ein guter Tip: El Capitan Sports Center - 1590 NW 27th Ave. in Miami FL 33125


----------



## guifri (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

Na, da freu ich mich ja schon auf Mai 2012.

Robert´s Ausführungen zum Thema Kiten werden bestimmt wieder Referentenstatus erreichen 

Und...bei Motorschaden kann man damit auch noch segeln *lol*


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

*It´s finally happening!!!! Robert´s first Sailfish!!!*:vik:

http://img192.*ih.us/img192/701/pict0019pc.jpg​


----------



## Sockeye (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

na geht doch! :m

VG
Sockeye


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

oh gott, das seh ich ja jetzt erst. petri an den stolzen fänger! und euch weiterhin einen schönen urlaub!
lg
dirk


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

Robert hat sich gefreut wie ein Schnitzel! Dabei rede ich seit Jahren auf ihn ein, es doch einmal wo anders zu versuchen als auf den Keys. Sie waren 6-8 miles von Key Biscayne entfernt.


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

El Capitano da hast du ja richtig Petri gehabt! Glückwunsch!


----------



## Nick_A (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

Hi zusammen, #h

jippppiiiiieeeeee....da hat es doch endlich mit meinem ersten Sail geklappt !!! Und das "direkt vor den Toren Miami´s" !  :vik:

Im Hintergrund des Fotos kann man wunderbar noch die Skyline von Miami-Beach erkennen (gerade mal etwa 7-8 Meilen entfernt).

Gefangen habe ich diesen wunderschönen Sail (ca. 60 Pfund) auf etwa 150ft-Wassertiefe auf einen lebenden Ballyhoo. Der Sail ist (neben zwei anderen) direkt neben unserem Boot aufgetaucht und wir haben ihn dann mit besagten Ballyhoos angeworfen und anschließend ca. 25min lang an einer schweren Spinnrute bestückt mit "nur" 20lbs-Mono-Schnur gefangen.

...anschließend wurde er natürlich wieder schonend zurückgesetzt.:m

Wir hatten heftiges "Sailwetter" mit viel Wind (20mph + stärkeren Böen) bei hohen 6ft-Wellen mit eingemixten 8ft-Wellen|uhoh:

Wir haben noch mehrere, weitere Sails direkt neben den Boot gehabt, konnten aber leider keinen zweiten zum Anbeissen überreden.

Gefischt haben wir großteils mit einem Kite (das Kite wurde mit zwei lebenden Ködern/Ruten bestückt...einen Belly und einen größeren Threadfin Hering), sowie einer dritten Rute auf etwa 15ft eingestellt.

Mit mehr Ruten konnten wir nicht fischen, da einer von uns Dreien das Boot Nonstop gegen die Wellen steuern/anhalten musste bei minimalen Umdrehungen....so sind wir quasi "auf der Stelle gestanden" und wir haben über das Heck gefischt (deshalb waren auch nicht mehr Ruten/Köder möglich).

Das Teilchen hat einige schöne Sprünge und mittlere Runs hingelegt...letztendlich musste ich ja aber auch relativ vorsichtig drillen mit der 20lbs-Schnur....datt ist (wer mich kennt) normalerweise nicht so unbedingt meine Sache. Eigentlich bin ich mehr der "mit maximaler Bremskraft"-Angler :q


----------



## Nick_A (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

Dieser (Herbst-)Urlaub ist ja nicht als "Angel-Urlaub" geplant sondern mehr mit "sonstigen Aktivitäten" belegt. Darum war ich froh, mit meinen Freunden Peter und Alex einen Tag rausfahren zu können. Ggf. klappt es ja nächste Woche nochmal.

Wir versuchten es dann auch noch auf Kings (King Mackerele) und Spanish Mackerele...

Erbeuten konnten wir dann auch noch ein paar hübsche Spanish Mackereles.... Petra wird später noch ein Foto (nach dem Angeln kurz vor dem Ausnehmen aufgenommen) einstellen.

Dieses Teilchen wurden dann kurz später auch noch lecker zubereitet, auf den Grill gelegt und anschließend von uns allen vertilgt.   LECKER !:l


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

naaa gut! ;-) hast glück, wenn du dich nicht langsam selbst geäußert hättest, dann hätten wir beim nächsten treffen das schnitzel aus dir gemacht, als das du dich nach petra gefreut hast! ;-) dickes petri mein guter!


----------



## Nick_A (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

Aaaah...glatt vergessen...

Vielen Dank für Eure lieben Glückwünsche, Alex, Dirk und Peterchen  !!! Ich hoffe, dass ich auf den zweiten Sail  nicht genauso lange warten bzw. kämpfen muss :q

@ Guido 
Kite-Angeln ist eigentlich recht einfach....datt bekommen wir im Mai locker hin !! :m Und die Ausrüstung habe ich ja jetzt schon :q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

http://img820.*ih.us/img820/9779/p1020686a.jpg​
and Yummy Yummy ....

http://img87.*ih.us/img87/9408/yummyq.jpg​


----------



## Toddi (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

Nice fish!#6#6#6

Will auch wieder hin!:c:c:c

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## guifri (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

Petri! GEHT DOCH


----------



## sei (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

Ein dickes Petri zum ersten Sail! Ein Traum!!!:m


----------



## Ossipeter (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

Hi Robert,
mit welchem Stöckchen hast du den Sail gefangen?


----------



## Nick_A (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

Merci beaucoup ! :m

Jaaaa, das war schon ein feines Fischl :q

@ Peter
War irgend so ein Ugly-Stick (--> Marke  ) mit ca. 2,1m-Länge und -nach unseren Massstab- ca. 15lbs-Klasse. Rolle war eine Penn Spinfisher SSM.

War die Ausrüstung (und das Boot) von meinem Freund Peter (Floridianer, aus Kuba stammend).

Das Boot von Peter ist absolut geil, liegt super in den Wellen (ist vom Bootsrumpf her das "Vorbild" für die heutigen Boote der Marke Contender)...ca. 25 bis 26 Fuss lang (ohne den hinteren "Bootshalter" ca. 23 ft) und hat reichlich Platz #6

Vielleicht klappt es noch mit einer weiteren Tour (falls er / die beiden Zeit haben).


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

http://img838.*ih.us/img838/7640/boatjesus.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

http://img545.*ih.us/img545/3920/charkbait.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

http://img94.*ih.us/img94/7362/miamii.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/1404/boatln.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

http://img833.*ih.us/img833/9991/fishingpeer.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

Das Bild ganz oben zeigt Peter´s Boot !


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

Ordentlicher Pott! Mach ihn voll!


----------



## MaVo1 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

Hi ihr zwei!

Viel Spass in Florida. Erholt euch gut!

@Robert: Jetzt hat es ja doch noch mit dem Angeln geklappt.
Gratulation zum Sail!

@Petra: Danke für die schönen Bilder. Freu mich schon auf weitere...


----------



## Spinfisher95 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Florida 2011 the second trip this year!*

Moin Moin, 
ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir etwas helfen, da ich im Internet außer völlig überteuerten Guidings nichts brauchbares gefunden habe :/

Ich werde Anfang April 2012 für 2 Wochen nach Miami fliegen. Und ich bin der Meinung das eine Angeln dabei nicht fehlen darf !

Lohnt sich überhaupt ein Versuch zu der Jahreszeit ?

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Süßwasserfischen in der Region Miami gemacht, oder sind hier nur Meeresangler anwesend ?

Gibt es günstigere Alternativen zum vollausgestatteten Bonzenboot ? #q

Danke im vorraus |rolleyes


----------

